# Badlands National Park...sunrise/sunset



## gnagel (Nov 7, 2021)

I spent two nights in Wall, South Dakota to visit Badlands National Park. Fortunately, it stopped raining late in the afternoon of my arrival so that I could photograph the sunset that night. I returned the following night for another sunset and then went to the park for sunrise the following morning. The colors vary dramatically as the light changes. There are a couple of repeaters in this collection--but I wanted to place all the images in one thread.

1- It became clear with they call this landscape the "badlands"...very difficult terrain to cross.






2- These are referred to as the "Yellow Mounds" for good reason.





3- Sunrise brought very different colors





4- I had fun with my 300 2.8 for a change (it has received very little use). These colors were NOT altered in Photoshop.





5- Up close and personal...I captured photo handheld through the car window.





6- This image was taken during my first hour or two inside the park.





7- The Badlands meet the South Dakota prairie





8- Can you spot the bison?





9- Rattlesnakes must be very common here as well as these signs are posted everywhere.





10- One last sunset





Thanks again for looking...now onto Pierre to visit the State Capitol!

Glenn


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 7, 2021)

Beautiful set of images with some great light in the mountains.....


----------



## slat (Nov 7, 2021)

Great set.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 7, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Beautiful set of images with some great light in the mountains.....


Thanks Jeff


slat said:


> Great set.


Thank you

Glenn


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 7, 2021)

What a beautiful place, I've always wanted to go there. Very nice set, Glenn, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 8, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> What a beautiful place, I've always wanted to go there. Very nice set, Glenn, thanks for sharing.


Thank you…

Glenn


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 8, 2021)

As always, you have provided us with your perspective of some beautiful and interesting scenery. Thank you!


----------



## gnagel (Nov 8, 2021)

T


Dean_Gretsch said:


> As always, you have provided us with your perspective of some beautiful and interesting scenery. Thank you!


Thanks Dean…I appreciate it 

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 8, 2021)

Wow, beautiful colors and exceptional imagery. Interesting differences in color based on light. Pretty intense terrain and to think of the indians mastering that terrain is fascinating. They were without a doubt, stellar hunters and resourceful.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 8, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow, beautiful colors and exceptional imagery. Interesting differences in color based on light. Pretty intense terrain and to think of the indians mastering that terrain is fascinating. They were without a doubt, stellar hunters and resourceful.


Thank you...and then there is the challenge of all those rattlesnakes!

Glenn


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 9, 2021)

That is a wonderful set! Picture book quality.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 10, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> That is a wonderful set! Picture book quality.


Thank you, Jeff

Glenn


----------



## ntz (Nov 11, 2021)

I wish to make it one day to this place ...


----------



## gnagel (Nov 11, 2021)

ntz said:


> I wish to make it one day to this place ...


It’s beautiful and doesn’t seem to draw the massive crowds that some of the other National Parks do.

Glenn


----------



## idle (Nov 12, 2021)

There's a Badlands in Canada too. From Calgary, we headed East across the plains until we reached the Royal Tyrel Dinosaur Museum. That place is the heart of the Badlands: same scenery as your great shots. We only lived in Canada for half a year and I never got back. That place deserved multiple visits at different times of the year.


----------



## terri (Nov 12, 2021)

What a great set, Glenn!   

It was difficult to pick a favorite but I did - the first one is nominated for Photo of the Month.

Great job capturing all those amazing colors and textures.   I love it out there.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 12, 2021)

idle said:


> There's a Badlands in Canada too. From Calgary, we headed East across the plains until we reached the Royal Tyrel Dinosaur Museum. That place is the heart of the Badlands: same scenery as your great shots. We only lived in Canada for half a year and I never got back. That place deserved multiple visits at different times of the year.


Thanks…I will add this location to my list or future locations to visit.


terri said:


> What a great set, Glenn!
> 
> It was difficult to pick a favorite but I did - the first one is nominated for Photo of the Month.
> 
> Great job capturing all those amazing colors and textures.   I love it out there.


Thanks Terri…I am honored and appreciate the nomination.

Glenn


----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 13, 2021)

gnagel said:


> I spent two nights in Wall, South Dakota to visit Badlands National Park. Fortunately, it stopped raining late in the afternoon of my arrival so that I could photograph the sunset that night. I returned the following night for another sunset and then went to the park for sunrise the following morning. The colors vary dramatically as the light changes. There are a couple of repeaters in this collection--but I wanted to place all the images in one thread.
> 
> 1- It became clear with they call this landscape the "badlands"...very difficult terrain to cross.
> 
> ...


Fantastic set.  I could not choose a favorite one.  They are all very good.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 13, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> Fantastic set.  I could not choose a favorite one.  They are all very good.


Thanks Scott

Glenn


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 14, 2021)

Very nice landscapes.  The lighting is terrific. Well done.
Alan


----------



## gnagel (Nov 14, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> Very nice landscapes.  The lighting is terrific. Well done.
> Alan


Thank you, Alan


----------

